# odd question



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I haven't made the transition from chips to fleece yet. I plan on it really soon, but I was trying to get her more used to everything first. Especially since from the beginning she was very scared and cautious.

She always sleeps inside her house, and she has pushed the shavings in there in a specific way.(even once you switch the shavings she rearranges them in the house)

When she first came to us, she would always sleep curled completely in a ball, you couldn't distinguish what was what. Now she sleeps partially in a ball on her side, but her face is open now. It's super cute. 

Does this mean she is more at ease with her surroundings, more comfortable in general?


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I would imagine so  It took my little guy a while to learn to trust me enough to sleep outside of his "shell" (he would faceplant in my palm and then pull his limbs under his quills) while we were cuddling, or if he knew I was in the room. It's fun to see them adjust-- the more relaxed they get the funnier they get in my opinion.  It's good to hear that she's relaxing a little more!!


----------

